# A Gallery of Winning Models...



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Since we are now into our 8th, yes, thats EIGHTH Group Build, I have had the desire for the last couple months to put up some sort of showcase for some of the phenominal work we have been churning out... A place where someone can come and view the best of the best...

Since theres no "right" way to pick and choose em, Im going with the Winning Models and a couple Honorable Mentions... Please enjoy this look back into 2 years of kickass model building from across the Globe...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh... I'm looking forward to this, Les. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Starting out with our very first Group Build, or as we called it, Unternehemen Flugbrucke Gruppe Builden, I'd like to present this* Hasegawa 1/32nd Fw190D-9 of Lt. Sachsenberg from JV44, "Red 1"... *It was completed by myself and won *1st Place in the Intermediate Catagory and Member's Choice Award...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Next kit from GB #1 Unternehemen Flugbrucke is this *1/48th Fw 190D-9 of Oblt. Klaus Faber, "Red 13" from JV44... *It was completed by Lucky13 and won *1st Place in the Beginners Catagory...*


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2010)

Great stuff, and a great idea Dan! 
My, has the last two years flown by! Quicker than Jan downing a free pint !!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Onto our second Group Build, Pacific Theatre of Operations, I present this *1/48th Hasegawa Kittyhawk IV -Curtiss P-40N, RAAF, 76 Sqn, G-SV, A29-1140... *It was completed by Ozhawk40 and won *1st Place in the Intermediate Catagory...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Next entry into the showcase is this *Revell 1/48th P-61 Black Widow of Maj. Carrol C. "Snuffy" Smith... *It was completed by Maglar and won *1st Place in the Beginner Catagory* for the PTO Build...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's another model that I completed, the *Trumpter 1/32nd F4U-1A of Lt. William Case, VMF-214 Blacksheep, Sept. 1943...* This model won the *Members Choice Award *in the Pacific Theatre of Operations Group Build....


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 3, 2010)

Excellent work by everyone. I wish I had your skills!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's the first of many Honorable Mentions in this showcase.... From GB #1 and completed by Airframes, I present this *1/48th scale Revell-Monogram Bf110G-4, G9+AT, III/NJG1...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's another Honorable Mention from the great list of kits... Completed by Wayne Little for the PTO Group Build, here is the *Hasegawa 1/32 Ki-84 "White 21" of the 57th Shimbu-Tai... *


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Moving on to Group Build #3, MTO / North Africa, I present to u this *Eduard 1/48th Bell P-39N Airacobra "Millie" of the 350th FG, 346th FS...* It was completed by Ozhawk40 and won *1st Place in the Intermediate Category...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Next up from the MTO / North Africa Build is this *Hobbycraft 1/48th Hawker Hurricane MkIID RAF Egypt 1942...* It was completed by Heinz and won *1st Place in the Beginner Category...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Rounding out the trifecta of great work that came out of the MTO / North Africa Build is this *Revell 1/32nd Beaufighter MkVIf, 46 Squadron RAF, Edku, Egypt 1943...* Completed by Airframes, this kit won the *Members Choice Award...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's another Honorable Mention coming from the Med / North Africa Build, this *Revell 1/32nd Ju88A-5, 4D+MR of 7/KG30...* It was completed by Wayne Little and won several competitive awards in Australia...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Moving on to the next Build, GB #4 Heavy Hitters, I'd like to present this *1/48 Tamiya Messerschmitt Me262A-2a, 9K+YH of 1/KG 51... *It was completed by Crimea_River and won *1st Place in the Expert Category,* our very first entry in this Category...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Next entry into the showcase is this *Accurate Miniatures 1/48 B-25C 41-12971 345th BG 499th BS "Dirty Dora"...*It was completed by Ozhawk40 and won *1st Place in the Intermediate Category...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Following up with the next kit, I present this *Revell 1/48 B-24D Liberator, 'Fightin' Sam'.... *It was completed by Maglar and won *1st Place in the Beginner Category...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Next up is one more kit that urs truly did, the *Hasegawa 1/32nd Ju87G-2 of Fw Josef Blümel, 10(Pz.)/SG3, S7+EN... *It was completed by myself and won *Members Choice Poll...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Moving onto Build #5, D-Day / Invasion Stripes, I'd like to present this *Eduard 1/48 Hellcat Mk I JV-131 No 800 Squadron HMS Emperor...* It was completed by Crimea_River and won *1st Place in the Expert Category *and *Members Choice Award...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Next up from GB #5 is this *Hasegawa 1/48 P-38J Lightning 44-23675 "Les Vin, Les Femmes, et Les Chansons"...*It was completed by Ozhawk40 and won *1st Place in the Intermediate Category...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Follwing up with the next excellent kit, I'd like to present the *1/48th Tamiya P-47d of Lt. Col. Benjamin Mayo, 84th FS 78th FG, Duxford Air Base, 1944...* It was completed by Bemay and won *1st Place in the Beginners Category...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's another most excellent Honorable Mention, this time from the D-Day / Invasion Stripes Build, the *ICM 1/48th Mustang MkIII, 541 Sqn, RAF...*It was completed by Airframes and has all sorts of scratch building in her...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Adding one more Honorable Mention from GB #5 is this beautiful *Academy 1/72nd Mustang Mk III of No. 315 Sqn RAF, Sqn Ldr E.Horbaczewski, June 1944... *It was completed by Imalko, and for such a small kit he did a superior job...


----------



## rochie (Dec 4, 2010)

Great Idea Dan, thanks for putting it together


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Ur welcome Karl... I really like the way this thread is comin together, some truly phenominal work comin off this site lemme tell ya...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2010)

Good work Dan, they look great laid out like this.
There's some strange things happening though; I tried to reply, and the forum put a 'Couldn't find the page' message up! Also, things are jumping about again, pages and pics loading slow, and the last two posts only show half of each pic!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 4, 2010)

Great stuff Dan. Thanks for the round up.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Glad u guys are enjoying this thread... More comin...

Dont know whats up Terry, everything looks good on this end, whole page and all pics loaded up for me in 15 seconds...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice to see them all in one place Dan!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Alright, jumping right into the next Build, GB #6 Cold War / Armor at Kursk (Split Build), I'd like to present this *Monogram 1/48 F-100D Super Sabre of the 511th FBG...* It was completed by Vic Balshaw and won both *1st Place in the Intermediate Category and Members Choice...* Probably the finest interpetation of NMF this Site has seen so far...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice work Brother! Appreciate that you're taking the time....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Next up from the Cold War GB is this excellent *Italeri 1/48th A-10A Thunderbolt II of the 74th TFS...* It was completed by Rochie and won *1st Place in the Beginner Category...* Great lookin kit Karl my man...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

This Honorable Mention blew alot of socks off... I present the *Special Hobby 1/48th XF-85 Goblin, Parasite Fighter Prototype...* It was completed by T Bolt and gave Vic's F-100D a run for his money in the Members Choice Poll...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Next Honorable Mention in the showcase is this truly amazing *Academy 1/48th MiG-21PF 'Fishbed D' Moscow Area PVO Fighter Regiment, 1967...* It was completed by Airframes and lemme tell ya, Terry got it right on the $$$...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2010)

Great work on the thread Dan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Sliding over to the Armor at Kursk portion of the Split Build, I present this *Airfix 1/72nd Tiger I...* It was completed by T Bolt and won *1st Place in the Intermediate Category and Members Choice...*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Next up for the Armor at Kursk is this* 1/72nd Dragon Sd.Kfz184 Ferdinand...*It was completed by DirkPitt and won *1st Place in the Beginner Category...*


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2010)

Excellent! It really was a very high standard in the last build.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2010)

Super thread Dan...


----------



## rochie (Dec 4, 2010)

forgot just how good Terry's Mig was !


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Appreciate the comments guys... Took forever to get it square, but now we have a central place to show off our top stuff.... Hats off to ALL the modelers here on the Site, every kit is a winner...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2010)

Excellent thread Dan and spectacular models guys!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2010)

Brilliant thread Dan a credit to you. Thanks mate.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 14, 2010)

Great Thread... Nice to see all these great models in one thread. Not so much searching.


----------

